# RAF helicopter crash in Afghanistan



## DA SWO (Apr 30, 2014)

Didn't see this posted.

Fair winds and blue skies to the deceased.  RIP.

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-27170955


----------



## JHD (Apr 30, 2014)

Rest in peace.  Prayers for the families.


----------



## Dame (Apr 30, 2014)

May they rest in peace.


----------



## CDG (Apr 30, 2014)

Rest in peace.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 30, 2014)

Blue skies, soft landings and feasts in Valhalla.


----------



## racing_kitty (Apr 30, 2014)

Fair winds and following seas.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 30, 2014)

RIP.


----------



## formerBrat (May 1, 2014)

RIP.


----------



## Viper1 (May 1, 2014)

Rest in Peace.


----------

